# Adding auto-turn to Ariens 926001



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

I found a few threads on auto-turn for the Ariens snow blowers. I saw that chrisexv6 had done it on a 926001. This was of interest to me as it was the same model I have.

I called Ariens and they told me since it was a solid axle it could not be done. They said the same to me on their Facebook page. 

Well chrisexv6 was right and Ariens was wrong.

I ordered the following Ariens part numbers from jacks small engines the following:

72601300	KIT AUTO DIFF. AXLE 
05700001 Snap Clip x2
06600002 Key x2
06436300 Washer x4

Total for parts was around 160.

Tires I picked up off of ebay from Scooter/ATV Wheels and Tires. 
15 X 5.00 - 6" Carlisle (USA) Sno Tread Tire With 1" Bore Rim with 1/4" keyway , with shipping they were right around 100 bucks. 

Dauntae posted a link for a similar and maybe same wheel from https://www.surpluscenter.com/shop.axd/Search?keywords=15X5.00-6 

Note: Ariens auto turn kit can be used on both 15" and 16" tire models. My 926001 was 15" so I stayed with that. Going with Ariens wheels and tires makes this upgrade too expensive for me! Its like another 260 dollars if I remember right.

Grand total 260 ish. Since my neighbors had previously purchased a new auger gear box for my machine it seemed worthwhile.


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

I started by flipping it on its nose and removing the pin'd rims. I will not be using them again.









Then opening the access to the axle and the pinion shaft.









Everything here looks like in the Ariens booklet of instructions that I found on their site http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/18400700.PDF

Following the steps I removed the pinion shaft, since mine was always well greased, the two clips popped out with a screwdriver and the gears slipped off.


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

Now removing the Axle was a bit more tricky on mine.

The left pin was rusted. It did not want to come out. Not too big of a deal since its not going to be reused. I dremeled with a cutoff wheel and then filed them flat to the axle. The one next to the drive gear came out with a little more persuasion and had not rusted solid given the grease on the gear.









The one on the left before I finished filing








I knocked the gear off with a 5lb hammer. There is a key in it that will drop out. None of this is needed again.


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

So now the fun begins, we install the new differential

First up the pinion shaft. The instructions said we needed to reuse the roll pin. But my new shaft came with a new roll pin so I did not need to do this.

It has a spacer on the left and on the right. The only items you reuse from the pinion shaft is the gear and the two clips previously removed. Wow that was easy.









Next up the new axle. Its two pieces, we start on the right and add two spacers and the differential.









I added some grease to make sure everything would stay happy together and be able to be removed in the future if needed.

Next up, slide the rest of the axle in from the other side.









Then finish pushing them together. Easy as that. 








Grease the pinion shaft with the zero fitting and greased up the gear and oiled things up.

Button it up and put the wheels/keys, clips and cover on. I used existing washers I had on the axles. I grease the keys and wheels well as I did not want them to seize.









Note, I bought 4 extra washers as spacers. I initially put it together without them but I need to add at least one more spacer.









All done, take it for a spin on the lawn as its been 60-70 lately , warm february. All ready for the snow in march as it turns with one hand in forward and reverse!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Hmm tax return, Hoping I get the setup on mine done tonight and if it works I may wait but I'm SO tempted, I'd also need new wheels however, mine are rust welded onto the current axle so if I can't get the current setup to work I'll be full in with new wheels also. Thank you for posting up the install, Haven't been able to find any threads on it yet until now.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Glad to see you got it all together!

Mine is still chugging away just fine....I had a couple spots where I lost forward drive, but I think thats an issue with water getting to the friction wheel (Ariens made a baffle kit to prevent that, I have the kit but havent installed it yet).

I have to say, I feel a lot better about buying retrofit kits for my older blower than buying a new one. Since my starting price was so low (600.00 brand new), Im still under 1K and the only thing I really miss about the newer bigger blowers are the heated handlebars. EFI looks neat but Im not sure about its application where it will be subject to a lot of wet and cold...time will tell with that one.

The fact I can turn my blower with one hand is huge, especially now that I have one bum wrist. I am noticing, though, that I need more weight in the front end. Since I usually had one axle unpinned, I never had enough traction to drive up and over the EOD stuff, now I do!


----------



## Jim Faughnan (Mar 6, 2018)

Great thread! I have a 926101 model from 06 or 07 I think. Ariens also told me it couldn't be done but my gear box looks the same as the one in the pictures.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Jim

.


----------

